# jacket to pants attachment systems



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

if the loops line up close enough i would say yes.....


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I never have a need to use the pant to jacket zipper interface. I see it being useful for more powder riding, especially in backcountry. Other than that, just simply snapping the powderskirt shut around my waist has worked just fine for the past 5 years. Never once did I get snow in my jacket even after numerous falls :laugh:


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

Leo said:


> I never have a need to use the pant to jacket zipper interface. I see it being useful for more powder riding, especially in backcountry. Other than that, just simply snapping the powderskirt shut around my waist has worked just fine for the past 5 years. Never once did I get snow in my jacket even after numerous falls :laugh:


ya i only snap mine together in on big powder days, even then just the powder skirt alone is good enough 90% of the time


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I've got a Volcom jacket and pants with the snowskirt and zipper attachment. Never got snow up my ass or up my jacket, so I'm happy. 
Forgot to zip it up once and got a little bit of snow, but not a whole lot. 

It's a nice little attachment, but not necessary by any means.


----------

